# Samba and newsyslog



## Shinyatti (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi. I'm about to add a line about samba4 in /etc/newsyslog.conf.
Is it OK to just write like this:


```
/var/log/smb.log                        600  3     1024 *     JC
```
(I added 'log file = /var/log/smb.log' in smb4.conf)

Or should also add something to the [/pic_file] section that send KILLHUP signal to samba since it doesn't use syslog?
Then which of below should I add? Both of them?
/var/run/samba4/smbd
/var/run/samba4/nmbd

Thank you for reading.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

Use the "max log size" option and let Samba take care of it.


----------



## Shinyatti (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for reply, SirDice 
I know about ''max log size*"*, and I guess it's the simplest way to do it.
But just wanted to know how newsyslog treats(sends KILLHUP to) softwares that have multiple daemons simultaneously, like samba(smbd and nmbd).
Isn't there any ways to do it?


----------

